# November 2016 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2016)

Congratulations to @thereyougo! for _The Majesty of the Shepherd.
_


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 11, 2016)

Amazing!! Well deserved..


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2016)

Fantastic image. There were a lot in November. Congrats

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone, am honoured


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 11, 2016)

Such a beautiful sight! It would be so inspiring to get to view that in person. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats and wonderful image! Would love to see it print. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goooner (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats, it is a spectacular image.


----------

